

We already have enough libraries, let's just retool and staff the ones we have - probolsky
http://adamprobolsky.com/i-bet-there-are-100-libraries-within-ten-miles-of-your-house/

======
jstanley
"I Bet There are 100 Libraries Within Ten Miles of Your House"

There is precisely 1 library within ten miles of my house, and it's a
40-minute walk away.

That said, I wouldn't use the library even if it were closer, and I agree
there is no point building more libraries :)

------
easytiger
definitely true of python... so many abandoned libraries. Oh wait... he means
a real library :)

